# No DishHD for Me - Because I speak English



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Title says it all. No matter how I play with the phone system all I ever get are people who barely understand the english language. They all sound like they are talking down a long hallway a sign of bad voip overseas. ( I tried calling from my land line verizon, and my two cell phones , Alltel, ATT. ) 

I cant get something that I want and would make dish money, if I cant find someone who speaks english. 

Any suggestions or helpful insights.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't you upgrade by logging in online?


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Can't you upgrade by logging in online?


I logged on to the customer portal and when to equipment upgrades and clicked that I wantea HD DVR and it just send me to the page showing the hd dvr recievers and to call the standardize dish network number press 3 for tech suppor then 4 for upgrade and then 1 or 2 for hd equipment. Same thing if I just wanted a sd dvr upgrade so I cant seem to do it online.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm.....bummer. Called them last week and this morning and both times spoke with anglo sounding CSR's. No language barriers at all.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Can't you upgrade by logging in online?


No you can only change/add programming.
For existing customers You cant get new receivers online.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

I finally got thorugh to someone who sounded like they were from canada or the great lakes area dontcha know. Anyway they were a complete ding bat. 

Told me I could not have a 622 or 722 because I only wanted to hook it to one tv. Could not answer my question about the fax line ( she mentioned the plugging it in to a phoneline and I said well I dont have a phone jack for my Home number that is on the account I do have a fax line with a different number would that be ok to use and she was uncertian and then said yes it was but I am still not postive. Then started telling me about the dish 1000. what ever they were going to put out there until I said ummm no look at my address and see what is wrong with scenario. Puzzled hmm on phone from her and then I had to tell her that no I live in florida and that means a dish at 61.5 one that you should see on your list as I had it installed for ext locals back when they were on 61.5 in the good old days. That the only thing I need was another dp34 switch or worst case a new DPP twin and DPP single with a DPP44 switch but no new monster dishes please. 

So I ended up hanging up on her as she did not seem to be the brightest bulb in the bunch

But while I am here can anyone answer this is it ok to dish to plug in my new reciever assuming I can ever find someone with a brain to take my order to have it pluged in to a fax line with a different number. Same residence just the only line close is the office on in the next room with the fax machine which has it own dedicated line.


----------



## baudilus (Jun 13, 2007)

Austin316 said:


> But while I am here can anyone answer this is it ok to dish to plug in my new reciever assuming I can ever find someone with a brain to take my order to have it pluged in to a fax line with a different number. Same residence just the only line close is the office on in the next room with the fax machine which has it own dedicated line.


I never had a problem using my fax line to connect, since my main line was VOIP. I never had to give them my other phone number either.

Alternatively, they will waive the fee if you connect the 622/722 to an internet connection, since it can send and receive information that way. If you have a spare ethernet port near the DVR location, I'd just use that.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

baudilus said:


> I never had a problem using my fax line to connect, since my main line was VOIP. I never had to give them my other phone number either.
> 
> Alternatively, they will waive the fee if you connect the 622/722 to an internet connection, since it can send and receive information that way. If you have a spare ethernet port near the DVR location, I'd just use that.


I finally got it order and just said screw it if dish screws it up the ceo office will get a call .

I told the women on the phone this time who sounded funny and had a funny name like apple. But Apple said she would give me a free wireless jack for my home phone number since it is too far away .

I just plug it into my switch then. I have a switch right next to my equipment. as I have xbox 360 / and a SFF pc sitting next to the tv for movies and things like mame .

The install date is on the 19th . I have my fingers cross that they can actually do the job necessary.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

I find that if you talk to the new customer sales department, they all speak good clean English, and are out of somewhere in the US. That is because Dish wants to make you feel good when you sign up. 

However, after that, any department like tech support, etc. all gets transfered across the globe to the "cheep to hire" outsourced people.

Thats just the way it is....


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I seem to get all the CS's in the USA; Denver I think, I usally call around 9AM East Cost Time and Bag! USA


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Austin316 said:


> I logged on to the customer portal and when to equipment upgrades and clicked that I wantea HD DVR and it just send me to the page showing the hd dvr recievers and to call the standardize dish network number press 3 for tech suppor then 4 for upgrade and then 1 or 2 for hd equipment. Same thing if I just wanted a sd dvr upgrade so I cant seem to do it online.


I really really hate to do this... but in a post where you are berating folks for not knowing English... this particular post has a lot of problems with it, spelling and grammar-wise... several of which kind of make it difficult to tell what you are meaning.

Imagine if you speak the way you typed, and someone doesn't have the luxury of re-reading and thinking about what you probably meant... even with a good grasp of English, it might be hard for them to understand what you are asking about.

Meanwhile, to try and be helpful... just what is it that you are trying to order/upgrade with Dish that you are unable to do over the phone? Maybe if we knew what you were trying to do someone could suggest a good way to ask for what you want.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

As to having the receiver plugged in to a phone line other than the one on your account. I can tell you from personal experience for the last 3 years, not a problem. Before that I didn't have the phone line plugged in at all.

And now, unless you want to order PPV via the remote, you can also use a standard broadband connection instead of the phone line.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

If I get someone who doesn't speak english I just hang up and call back until I get someone who speaks english.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I really really hate to do this... but in a post where you are berating folks for not knowing English... this particular post has a lot of problems with it, spelling and grammar-wise... several of which kind of make it difficult to tell what you are meaning.
> 
> Imagine if you speak the way you typed, and someone doesn't have the luxury of re-reading and thinking about what you probably meant... even with a good grasp of English, it might be hard for them to understand what you are asking about.
> 
> Meanwhile, to try and be helpful... just what is it that you are trying to order/upgrade with Dish that you are unable to do over the phone? Maybe if we knew what you were trying to do someone could suggest a good way to ask for what you want.


I am sorry for that post. Yes it was all over the place, this happens sometimes when I am trying to type a post up quickly. So I do apologize for the horrific gramar and spelling.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Calvin386 said:


> If I get someone who doesn't speak english I just hang up and call back until I get someone who speaks english.


That is basically what I did it only took me 7 tries before I got someone who spoke clear english.


----------



## hackwriter (Dec 27, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> If I get someone who doesn't speak english I just hang up and call back until I get someone who speaks english.


That's what I did. I called to order HD service/installation and got someone named "Maxwell" whose name was obviously really "Mohinder." This guy kept asking me for my account password, and when I said that there isn't one, told me to ask my husband. This went on for about ten minutes. He was NOT talking about the password for the online account access; I have no idea what he was talking about. I asked if he was in the U.S., and he said no. Then I informed him that if he were in the US, he would know that when a woman doesn't know what the hell you're talking about, and you tell her to ask her husband, it's insulting (especially when mine is the name on the account). I sure hope that call was monitored, because I was just floored that this appears in their script.

I then decided to keep calling till I get someone in the U.S. I succeeded on the second try. This was a woman in PA who was very helpful, did not ask for an "account password", and got us set up for installation on 1/5.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

hackwriter said:


> This guy kept asking me for my account password, and when I said that there isn't one, told me to ask my husband. This went on for about ten minutes. He was NOT talking about the password for the online account access; I have no idea what he was talking about. I asked if he was in the U.S., and he said no. Then I informed him that if he were in the US, he would know that when a woman doesn't know what the hell you're talking about, and you tell her to ask her husband, it's insulting (especially when mine is the name on the account). I sure hope that call was monitored, because I was just floored that this appears in their script.


Not to derail this topic... but a couple of years ago I was dealing with my female account rep and she and I were both trying to resolve a problem whereby UPS was not delivering and/or losing regular shipments of product from her company to me.

So, she gets her male supervisor on the phone and he takes over the conversation with me, but she is still in the background listening. He proceeds to ask me about the women at the UPS hub and if I am nice to them or if I have bought them gifts. My mouth fell open and I asked him if he was seriously suggesting that #1 I should be bribing UPS to do their job and #2 if I should be treating female UPS employees differently (suggested flirting and such) than male employees?

After the non-resolved conversation... the supervisor was off the phone... and I was back with just my female rep. She was eerily quiet, so I asked her if she could believe the conversation just had by her suprvisor. She was stunned as well.

Anyway, back to topic... I still haven't actually seen what the issue was here, i.e. what the original poster was trying to order from Dish that created the problem of miscommunication.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Austin316 said:


> That is basically what I did it only took me 7 tries before I got someone who spoke clear english.


As soon as you get a CSR on the phone (even if they speak english), ask for the cancellation Dept. they are stateside, know what they are talking about, and have the pull to get things done for you. One of them actually told me this route would probably be the best route to go for any future problems....when i told her that the "overseas" csr's are hard to understand, and seem clueless...she said..."we know, believe me, we know".....so if you go that route in the future, you should be fine. the first CSR may try to help you themselves, but as you know will probably fail...so just tell them "no thank you, cancellation dept. please." The people in the CD will understand why you did it. With the high turnover rate of the csr's....you roll the dice every time trying to get a properly trained one.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> I seem to get all the CS's in the USA; Denver I think, I usally call around 9AM East Cost Time and Bag! USA


My installer made it a point to tell me, "If you ever have a question or concern, or have any need to speak with customer service, be sure to call around 9am, Monday through Friday."


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

bartendress said:


> My installer made it a point to tell me, "If you ever have a question or concern, or have any need to speak with customer service, be sure to call around 9am, Monday through Friday."


That has been my experience (8 am PST). And selecting tech support tends to offer better odds for someone who understands anything, and is a legitimate choice once your order has been taken and screwed up.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Austin316 said:


> Title says it all. No matter how I play with the phone system all I ever get are people who barely understand the english language. They all sound like they are talking down a long hallway a sign of bad voip overseas. ( I tried calling from my land line verizon, and my two cell phones , Alltel, ATT. )
> 
> I cant get something that I want and would make dish money, if I cant find someone who speaks english.
> 
> Any suggestions or helpful insights.


If you know a little spanish, enough to navigate through the prompts... like hit 8 for spanish now enter your phone number you can talk to a US based CSR. I do it all the time. I get someone on the phone the greet me in Spanish I tell them sorry I dont speak Spanish and voila instant How can I help you sir! I ask them where my call has been routed and it is here in the US of A. Try it next time... it really saves a lot of frustration.


----------



## geoffinak (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes early in the AM is the best time for stateside help for E. Anything in the afternoon, and your transcon. They have told me this in out of country call centers. One got cut off immediately.

I think the topic is, I am tired of jobs going overseas to people who read off a card, and can not understand past what is on the card. I think this business practice stinks, as I do all phone tree service. I always hit 0000 till I get a live person. I tell that person I hate talking to a computer and would rather give a job to you. You know what, their always grateful and give me very good service. Not that these jobs pay much, but at least the people are trying and I would pay a little more a month, to see that they had a livable wage. The more we allow people who want to work in these companies the chance, the more the possibility there just might be some good people that get promoted. CSR for a company who does not care, has to be the toughest job there is. 

It's just too bad that India's educational system is so much better then ours, that all they have to do is teach them the phonetic difficulties, R's are tough ones, etc. When I did speak to one nice guy in India, as I was going around the world to find out why I could not get DSL in So. Cal. The guy in India, laughed, politely asking why I could not get DSL through ATT, even though I lived in America, he could not understand that, as he had cable or DSL at his apartment in India.

It's not that I am prejudice, far from it, I am tired of paying bills that do not feed Americans first. I am tired of ranking 18th in Science and Math in the world. So I will purposely go out of my way to run up the cost of overseas calls, if I get bungled up in a system that does not answer my question using U.S. help.
As a subscriber to E, I am simply making my choice be known as to what is good and what is not so good.
Geoff


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv 12 yrs: I thought about going with E* at one time, but if they are gone overseas with their tech. I wouldn't touch it, I have a dell computer and they are about 100% overseas, and I will never buy another dell computer, not that there is anything wrong with the computer, I want to talk to an american!


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

wmj5 said:


> directv 12 yrs: I thought about going with E* at one time, but if they are gone overseas with their tech. I wouldn't touch it, I have a dell computer and they are about 100% overseas, and I will never buy another dell computer, not that there is anything wrong with the computer, I want to talk to an american!


The problem is more that we want to pay "overseas" prices for "American" service.

The next time you go and buy something see if you will pay twice as much for local support for products made in the US of A by people who speak English and are not being paid slave wages.

I think we're the root cause of all of this. We want a $400 Dell and then B-tch and moan about the rotten service.

How about paying $2000 for a computer and in this cost is included local service and support by people being paid $10 an hour instead of $10 a week.

-JB

P.S. I'm no better than anyone else in that I want the most for the least but there is a cost for this. Would you pay $5 per month extra on your Dish bill so you can talk to "premium" (local support who speaks English LOL) so that the 1-2 times a year you call you get better service? Some would say yes... many no


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> The problem is more that we want to pay "overseas" prices for "American" service.
> 
> The next time you go and buy something see if you will pay twice as much for local support for products made in the US of A by people who speak English and are not being paid slave wages.
> 
> ...


i have talked to american customer service with other companies who are just as clueless....they have books they go through to answer questions...problem is no matter what they are paying...they are not training or keeping csr's...E* has an 80% csr turnover rate alone.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jrb531 said:


> Would you pay $5 per month extra on your Dish bill so you can talk to "premium" (local support who speaks English LOL) so that the 1-2 times a year you call you get better service? Some would say yes... many no


Or would you sign up for DHPP if this was one of the benefits?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

texaswolf said:


> i have talked to american customer service with other companies who are just as clueless....they have books they go through to answer questions...problem is no matter what they are paying...they are not training or keeping csr's...E* has an 80% csr turnover rate alone.


And why is this? IMHO it's because CSR pay sucks and is considering nothing but a drain on a company because today good customer service is no longer considered a selling point for "most" people.

Most people (not all) shop on price alone and if TV1 is 5% more than TV2 (even if TV1 has better CS and a longer warranty) most people buy the cheaper product.

Because of "us" companies are forced to sell their souls to compete or they go out of business. If "we" actually valued good CS, better warranties etc... then "we" would be willing to pay extra for them.

Now I know that many people care about the warantee and companies with good CS but the masses do not. While we "may" pay a little more for name brand (how much depends on how well we've been brainwashed by commericals LOL) if we are comparing two "brand name" products we usually buy the cheapest.

Now this is not always the case. Myself, and many others, shop at a computer net store called www.new---.com (you'll know the rest if you shop there LOL) and may pay a tiny bit more because the CS is outstanding. They really treat you well and that reputation has gained them more customers but many others just use www.pricewatch.com and shop at some really shady companies because they save an extra 1%.

Human Nature can be a ***** 

-JB


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> And why is this? IMHO it's because CSR pay sucks and is considering nothing but a drain on a company because today good customer service is no longer considered a selling point for "most" people.
> 
> Most people (not all) shop on price alone and if TV1 is 5% more than TV2 (even if TV1 has better CS and a longer warranty) most people buy the cheaper product.
> 
> ...


i agree they need to be trained and paid more...but does that mean they should send the bill to us? How much of a "bonus" does the CEO's get each year? It is their company...they are wanting us to join...they should be the ones paying for the good service. If they honestly thought that poor customer service was an issue...they would pony up some money out of somewhere to train and pay better...they don't see it in the numbers i guess. I don't really think money is the big issue there...i think it's looked as a "dime a dozen" job...and a filter to ward off most issues. Thats why when we say cancellation we get someone who suddenly knows what they are doing. Most people get "taken care of" at the first level.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I bought a Dell XPS 410 during the summer They gave me a special tech support line to call since I bought an XPS system. The guy I ended up talking to at XPS customer support was in New York and spoke English just fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> i agree they need to be trained and paid more...but does that mean they should send the bill to us?


Who is supposed to pay?

It sounds like you are saying that you want excellent customer support AND that you want it to be free. That simply will never happen, and as the cliche goes... you get what you pay for.

If I pay more for a product I expect more support for it than for a product I get cheaply. I buy disposable plates when I want disposable plates... but when I want something to last, I buy the good stuff. If a paper plate leaks or tears, I chalk it up to what I paid.. but if my good plate has a crack after a couple of uses/washings then I want to know why.

Can't expect to pay for a paper plate but have it last and function like good china.


----------



## geoffinak (Mar 30, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Who is supposed to pay?
> 
> It sounds like you are saying that you want excellent customer support AND that you want it to be free. That simply will never happen, and as the cliche goes... you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


I agree with your basic theory on purchasing quality items but..
There is enough room at the top considering about 5% of the people in this country control approximately 95% of the wealth. Most of which is old inherited money, not built. We just sit back and accept crappy pay, crappy service, crappy made items, built to be obsolete, so we keep chasing the few things in life we select to enjoy. Life here is getting pretty far out there.

Having served the rich and being "accepted", in in a intimate atmosphere, flight level 350. I got an interesting and eye opening look. We average folk do not exist. They do not care, and enough is never enough. As long as we are willing to live under these conditions, crummy pay, crummy jobs, no future outlook, heck they will take every penny they can from your kid, and never give a thought to reality. Until the day we all face, then they are the most frightened, helpless people you would ever meet. After 3 years of living on the rich, I had to come back to reality. Medivacs paid less but infinitely more rewarding. How wrong is that. I pamper their butt and keep them safe and I make more then when I am saving their lives . That tells the story right there. We accept what we accept, and we keep taking less of everything, considering were lucky to get this quality, this job. Time to share the wealth a little bit more and that does not mean that we pay more, they just take a little bit less. a CSR should have a livable wage. How much does Charlie get in wages, perks, and write offs. That is where it needs to come from. I think the average person gives enough. Yes I do use local people and try to buy US made goods, getting harder all the time, as the Wal Marts and such eat up the landscape. I refuse to buy at some. Other times there is just no choice. But who makes the choices. Us or them, seems we need to make some.
Enjoy
Geoff


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought tech support always got you someone here and not elsewhere? This change? Ask some techy question, and then switch to BTW, I need new programming or a new receiver, can you help?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Who is supposed to pay?
> 
> It sounds like you are saying that you want excellent customer support AND that you want it to be free. That simply will never happen, and as the cliche goes... you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


So bad Customer Service mean Dish TV is cheap and Cable is a better choice because it cost more and in the Bay Area comcast csr is located in Livermore so I guess it is better to go to comcast??


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Who is supposed to pay?
> 
> It sounds like you are saying that you want excellent customer support AND that you want it to be free. That simply will never happen, and as the cliche goes... you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


well, when i bought my computer i had an option to get the extra warranty which had customer service help after the initial year warranty was up....I don't recall seeing that offer when i signed up for E*...or cable...how they pay their help should be none of our concern. What is our concern is the service we pay for...and CSR service is included with our monthly bill...if it wasn't they would offer it as an additional fee.

Like i said before...its a dime a dozen job...they are not going to pay a lot of money for someone to come in and read troubleshooting steps from a book to customers...if they are not able to help the customer still, they get a supervisor to help them...when all else fails the customer is sent to someone who is trained much better...and probably paid much better. the initial csr we get is there as a filter....and it probably helps a majority of callers. The high turnover rate i have read is due to poor treatment of employees....and at a low wage....people will quit.

SO i dont expect them to pony up the money unless they see significant numbers of people leaving due to poor csr help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How many folks investigate CSR and tech support and services before making a purchase? I'm betting most folks do not as it isn't high on the list. People want to know if the product breaks or in the case of satellite if the picture is clear and if there are good shows to watch... but I've never known anyone to sign up for satellite or cable based upon research done looking for a company with good tech support and CSRs.

Yes, customers leave when treated poorly by support... but considering that the failure rate is probably low, otherwise more equipment would be failing than working... if a customer has a bad experience and then has poor CSR/support experience and then leaves... that might be a minority of the customers.

We don't call for support unless we have a problem, so we are already in a bad mood or disappointed before they answer.

I agree support at most companies could be better, and that starts with paying and training people better... but consumers seem to be speaking loudly by not researching and choosing companies based on support but rather on who has the most stuff for the cheapest price, so it is no surprise that is where the focus of companies goes.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Austin316 said:


> Title says it all. No matter how I play with the phone system all I ever get are people who barely understand the english language.


I guess they don't understand the way you speak. Why don't you use chat ?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

It's very simple. One company cuts their CS to the bare minimum and as such is able to undercuts their competition. Since "most" people do not select a product based on CS they look at quality and price. Now company B see that they are losing customers to Company A who cut their CS and has to either continue losing customers because they have to pay more fo CS and as such charge more or do the very same to compete.

This has happened in "all" forms of business and not just Pay TV. I don't like it, you don't like it but until the majority of people are willing to pay more for better service it will not change.

And don't let the cost of CS fool you. Good CS is expensive! They have to be paid well to be motivated, constantly trained and they have to employ a much larger number of reps to cover prime calling times upon which during the dead times they sit around doing nothing.

Can Dish do better? Of course and I hate the Dish CS as much as they rest of you but I still maintain that we reap what we sow and long ago the people spoke against good CS with their wallet.

You can try and say that business already makes enough to afford good CS and I would agree but they live in a different world than us and they have to answer to stock holders (who do you think holds these stocks? LOL) and we also demand the most return for our dollar be us investing directly in the stocks ourselves or indirectly via mutual funds, retirement accounts or whatnot.

IMHO the only way to fix this is to charge extra for some form of premium CS maybe as suggested built into thier protection plan. You want to have the phone answered in a few rings? You want smart people who know their stuff and are professional? Well we have to pay for this either directly via an extra fee of indirectly via slightly higher fees for everyone.

Nothing in life is free and the next time you shop for a product see if you look more toward who makes the product, what they are paid, the quality and potential support instead of just the intial cost.

How many of us, for example, are willing to pay $100 for a pair of shoes that today cost $50 if we knew that the $100 shoes were made locally by people making a living wage with benefits?

Sadly most people only care about the intial cost and if those shoes are made in China by slave labor making next to nothing in sweat shops... well by golly that's fine for most of us as long as the product is cheap.

Then we B and Moan about people being laid off here and jobs going overseas when, in fact, our shopping habits are the root cause of it.

Years ago Zenith was considered one of the best TV makers in the world. Slowly but surely all the other TV makers went overseas due to labor costs. Soon Zenith was the very last local maker of TV's and their product quality dropped due to cost cutting as they had to pay fair wages here and compete with slave wages overseas and then they went under.

Did Zenith make some misteaks? Sure but the writing was on the wall for them as you simple cannot pay $10 an hour here ($10 hardly considered a good working mans wage!) and $1 an hour (if that) overseas and be competative.

Were people willing to pay $50 or $100 more for a locally produced TV? Some yes.... many no and as Zenith had to cut quality to try and compete with price and not background options then even people who were strong supporters of local products had to take a pass.

So who is at fault here?

Surely big business and greed have much to blame but we have to look at ourselves and be honest.... there is enough "greed" to go around and we need to take our share of the blame.

My two cents

-JB


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

it really is simple...it's something that is charged in the basic service...if it was a separate charge like HD, they would advertise "the lowest priced customer service around"....but they don't....CS is something that comes with whatever package you have. If they felt they need to charge us more to pay them more, they would roll it into the package prices....and considering how many subs each company has...it wouldn't be that big of an increase each, for us to be up in arms about.

People shouldn't have to "shop around" for the best customer service....people expect good customer service out of any company they go with...whether they get it or not is another thing...but people will always expect it. When they don't get it...they leave if fed up enough. That is part of owning a company...providing customers with good service, to retain them as customers.

Also, people don't call CS only for problems...they call for upgrades, downgrades, promo offers, questions about upcoming content, ect.


----------



## geoffinak (Mar 30, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> This has happened in "all" forms of business and not just Pay TV. I don't like it, you don't like it but until the majority of people are willing to pay more for better service it will not change.
> 
> And don't let the cost of CS fool you. Good CS is expensive! They have to be paid well to be motivated, constantly trained and they have to employ a much larger number of reps to cover prime calling times upon which during the dead times they sit around doing nothing.
> 
> ...


JBR

I have quoted just a few of the enlightened thoughts of your post, of which most seem true to me. I am always willing to support the local buy and bui,lt even if it means more money.

Your right about the investment part too, it's a honest look at the situation. Only the average persons return is no where near what the 5% earn.

You put the blame on your shoulders, squarely. However before taking too much of the load, remember, what the pay of that the CEO's and his multitude of millionaire vice staff cost. The distribution of wealth, with 95% of the people scrambling after 5% of the wealth, it makes life hard for a lot of people to just get by. Their forced to Wal Mart. Their forced deeper into poverty.

However standing up to the problem is the first step and a honest look is the right way. Nothing wrong with profit, but when mid management makes 2,500 times what the average worker does, it will not pencil out. So the companies go by paying CSR nothing, as we have bought the product, they have us. I wanted to quit D because of no Baseball, but life , the times and trouble,I did have the time. So I settled for a lot less. But not this year, I am making changes, will they care. They already told me no, go right ahead. I am sure the CSR who said that and it was American, probably does not work there anymore. We need changes. You should be involved somewhere, because it will take real people to make real changes or we will continue to slip deeper and deeper into the pit.
Geoff


----------



## rp3259 (Nov 12, 2006)

What about a local installer? Going to a company in your local area that installs both dish and direct? They may be able to help.


----------

